# No Browser Source in Ubuntu Linux



## Coop59 (Jan 27, 2021)

Hello Guys,

I am very new to OBS and I am trying to use my android phone as a webcam so I found obs.ninja and I have an url to my remote android phone (webcam). But when I go to add browser source there isn't one there. This is on an Ubuntu Desktop 20.10, is there another way to accomplish this by chance? By the way this is a known issue with OBS on Ubuntu Desktop systems.

Thanks Guys,
Michael


----------



## Tuna (Jan 28, 2021)

How did you install? The Ubuntu PPA instructions from the OBS website should have the browser source. The Ubuntu package that ships with Ubuntu probably has not.


----------



## MartHus (Dec 11, 2021)

Tuna said:


> How did you install? The Ubuntu PPA instructions from the OBS website should have the browser source. The Ubuntu package that ships with Ubuntu probably has not.


I'm having the same issue.
I used the ppa instructions and i don't have the browser source thing.
(Ive also tried installing from source but that just gave errors when I tried to run obs)


----------



## MartHus (Dec 11, 2021)

MartHus said:


> I'm having the same issue.
> I used the ppa instructions and i don't have the browser source thing.
> (Ive also tried installing from source but that just gave errors when I tried to run obs)


I ended up finding a fix.
I used this: https://github.com/bazukas/obs-linuxbrowser/releases
Here is a guide I followed: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTbMVMOYRxU


----------

